# Silk or cotton bag liner?



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Feb 2008)

What is the difference?


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2008)

Silk one will be smaller, and more expensive than the cotton one... I've heard they are meant to be good but I feel the cold so I've got some other liner - more knitted in feel - probably cost the same as the silk one!!.

What are you wanting from a liner? to protect the bag, add warmth or act as an alternative bag if really hot?


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2008)

Silk can be really warm and is really light and small.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Feb 2008)

I think it's more a comfort thing as my bag is synthetic and I ge thot it it easily..I'll probably use it more on hot nights outside thje bag


----------



## domtyler (3 Feb 2008)

Be a man and use bin liners.


----------



## rickangus (3 Feb 2008)

BTFB,

As another btfb I recently bought an extra long silk bag from here

http://www.jagbags.co.nz/products.htm

who are in NZ but even so the bag arrived incredibly quickly - less than a week. They also offer harder wearing/warmer versions which is what I bought. I bought mine with a view to either increasing the warmth on my existing low tech btfb style sleeping bag or to use in isolation in hot weather.

The exchange rate is such that they work out to be pretty cheap.


----------



## friedel (4 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> What is the difference?



As others have said, silk is lighter, smaller, warmer and pricier.

We made our own cotton liners from old sheets. They're still going strong after all these nights but they do take up space in our panniers. On the other hand, they were free.


----------



## mark (4 Feb 2008)

Cotton will hold moisture next to your body, cooling you off. Hence the climber's adage, "cotton kills". Since it retains moisture, cotton will be harder to dry when you wash it. 

silk is compact, cool in hot weather, adds warmth in cold weather, and dries quickly when you wash it. It's also rather expensive.


----------



## vernon (4 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> What is the difference?



Silk is:

lighter
warmer
more expensive
faster to dry
However if it's extra warmth that you want use a poncho draped over the sleeping bag to add another season to the warmth rating. I was rather sceptical when it was suggested to me by a seasoned long distance cycle tourer. 

He persuaded me to buy a poncho at a closing out sale of some camping outfitter that was taken over by Millets. Tried it and found that it works a treat. It also serves as a poncho/picnic blanket, bivvy and somewhere to empty the tent onto when breaking camp to minimise lossess in long grass.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Feb 2008)

they look good...just a shame they only have the one size


----------



## Gary Cummins (9 Feb 2008)

*Silk*

Silk or a similar liner is much smaller packed, easier to wash and dry and is not a great deal more expensive, I think I picked mine up from blacks


----------



## davidwalton (9 Feb 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> they look good...just a shame they only have the one size



See
http://www.safariquip.co.uk/acatalog/Liners_Pillows_Sheets.html
They do singles and doubles in Silk. Double is £80 though.


----------



## Oldlegs (11 Feb 2008)

I got mine from here http://www.nznature.co.nz/mshop:SP:788551774:tb=10

Arrived within the week and at £19.95 for a 7 footer good value.


----------



## punkypossum (11 Feb 2008)

I've got a 50% silk, 50% cotton one - best of both worlds afaic


----------

